# Dilemma...



## EleanorW (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey guys. I have to attend a wedding this weekend and was asked to bring my camera along and just take some shots during the reception - strictly as a favor to the bride. She's hired a photographer and I know that some photographers don't like other people to have cameras at 'their' jobs. That said, I sent a very nice email to the contracted photographer last night explaining that I was a guest at this upcoming wedding and that I would have my dslr with me, as a courtesty to her. Well... lets just say the response I got back has still got me peeved 7 hours later. Rude, condescending and snotty are the nicest words I can use to describe her response. I don't get mad easily (I dispatch truckers, hard to get mad lol) but holy...

I am in no way threatening her job, she has a signed contract. I have no intentions of getting in her way, heck I'm there to have a good time and celebrate my friends wedding, not have my camera glued to my face. 

Do I leave the camera at home, or say the hell with it and bring it with me? Last I'd checked I lived in a free country. If I ever go a professional route in photography, I can't imagine ever saying no to a guest wanting to bring their camera along.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Aug 27, 2009)

Bring it, there's no rules against guests taking photographs - regardless of their camera.

I wouldn't have even sent an email not being a professional photographer with monetary interests.

The only dilemma I see here is whether or not to let the bride/groom know about his hissy fit now or after the wedding.


----------



## EleanorW (Aug 27, 2009)

The bride knows... I work with her and she's a little surprised that this photographer freaked out. The bride still wants me to bring my camera. I'll bring it and size up the photographer and decide as the day progresses I guess.

Thanks Noyze


----------



## MikeBookPro (Aug 27, 2009)

I'd love to see your e-mail and the photographer's e-mail response, if you're willing to post them.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 27, 2009)

That doesn't sound too good.  As a wedding photographer, I'm always going out of my way to be friendly to the family & guests at a wedding.  If someone contacted my in this way, I'd probably offer to show them some tips etc.

That being said, it can make their job a lot harder if they have some "_Uncle Bob's_" hanging around them all day.  Some sometimes I just tell them to do the bride a favor and capture the stuff that I'm too busy to get....anywhere but here. 

Another issue might be how they structure their wedding package.  If they usually make a lot of their income on print sales, I can certainly see why they wouldn't want someone with a DSLR following them around.  Why would the Bride pay the photographer for a shot that is very similar to one that you give her for free?  Of course, that is just something that we wedding photographers deal with.  Many of us just sell the digital files and/or charge a higher fee upfront...that way we don't loose money if people are getting similar shots to ours.  

My advice, bring your camera but stay out of the way of the photographer.  Don't even talk to them or give the courtesy of a hello.  If they are going to be grumpy about things, then do the opposite and interact with people in a positive way...it can make for some great shots of the guests enjoying the wedding...and brides usually love that.


----------



## PhilGarber (Aug 27, 2009)

MikeBookPro said:


> I'd love to see your e-mail and the photographer's e-mail response, if you're willing to post them.



^^This.

I agree with Big Mike. While I don't shoot weddings (I don't shoot professionally) I wouldn't want "Uncle Bob" ****ing up my job. The photog does sounds like a jerk though. Maybe she has a line in her contract about other photographers and lacked the courtesy to tell you politely?


----------



## raider (Aug 28, 2009)

i can empathize with the photographer especially if he's/she's dealt with this recently.  sometimes i think about charging the bride for me to show up and pose people and let the family take the pics.  i wouldn't even bring my camera.  really need to move away from print sales and give cds - they'll have all the pics anyway - basically just charge for the service/time.


----------



## JerryPH (Aug 28, 2009)

Prima donna attitude.  Definitely a lack of professionalism there.  I'd go so far as to print it out and show the bride.  If she felt it was insulting enough, it may be worth it to find someone else as a pro.

I deal with uncle bobs and "mwacs" all the time, I *never* lose my cool, am always polite but am clear that they can do what they want... as long as they stay out of my way.  I can be persuasive if someone starts to interfere with my job... and if that is not possible to address in a friendly professional manner, I just clear it with the bride and groom that someone is interfering with me being able to get them the quality work that they paid for.


----------



## EleanorW (Aug 28, 2009)

So I get home from work just now and apparently my 'dilemma' is resolved.. here's what she sent to me today: "I've been thinking about it. And I wouldn't mind if you brought your camera to take your own photos, it's not like I tell everyone NOT to bring cameras. I just couldn't allow you to follow during the formals of the bridal party. Otherwise, the rest of it is fair game. "

Whatever... I'm bringing my camera and I couldn't be paid enough to go near her


----------



## Derrel (Aug 28, 2009)

My feeling is that the "professional" photographer hired to shoot this wedding is a VERY newly-minted professional; ever since Canon created the first sub-$1,000 with the original D-Rebel, there have been scads of semi-pro photographers, Mom With a Camera photo businesses, and Uncle Bob's,and they show up *everywhere* with equipment that is often as good as,or higher-spec than, what many working pros are shooting with. Is this state of affairs news to this "professional" photographer?? (warning signals going off!)

If this "professional" photographer sent you an explosive e-mail as her first reaction, I have to question her professionalism,as well as her length and breadth of experience. It's possible that your photos from the wedding could be, in some respects, better than what the hired shooter manages to turn out.

This wedding wouldn't be the first time that an Uncle Bob or a Best Friend Sally out-shot the person who accepted money to shoot a wedding. Stay sharp.


----------



## Big (Aug 28, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> I can certainly see why they wouldn't want someone with a DSLR following them around.  Why would the Bride pay the photographer for a shot that is very similar to one that you give her for free?


It's not a matter of who has a DSLR besides you at a wedding, it's the question of do they know how to use it. Anyone could have a dslr but can they turn out the shots the pro can? Probably not...


----------



## EleanorW (Aug 28, 2009)

I've looked at her portfolio.. now while I am only getting started, even I can see she's got a whole lot of learning to do too. She's quite young, and very unexperienced in business - website is not professional appearing at all. I hate to say it, but I think I might come out with better shots too, which is sad, because I'd like my friend to get what she deserves for photo's of her wedding day.


----------



## EleanorW (Aug 30, 2009)

One last update. So I attended the wedding yesterday. Even though I got her "I've been thinking and it's ok if you bring your camera" I decided to leave it at home for the service. Later at the reception, I brought it in to the hall. Stayed totally away from the photographer, never got in her way, and what do I find as I'm taking a quick 'snapshot' (from my chair at my table) of the cake cutting, but the 'pro' glaring at me. I had to end up laughing. I sure learned a whole lot of 'what not to do' by watching her yesterday.


----------



## jess28 (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow, that is incredibly unprofessional.  I could see asking you to wait until she was finished with a shot during the formals, but I thought 12,000 flashed and cameras going off incessantly was just par for the course at a reception.


----------



## ocular (Aug 30, 2009)

> I just couldn't allow you to follow during the formals of the bridal party



This is fair. They do not want you taking pictures during their "money" hour, aka the vows and ring, it sucks but atleast your not stealing from them.


----------



## EleanorW (Aug 30, 2009)

The thing is, when I sent her the email letting her know I would be there, I very clearly said as a guest, and only for pictures for myself and later at the reception for the bride (ie pictures of her toddler, friends we have in common etc). That's why her repsonse was so over the top. Even though my camera didn't get brought out until 9pm last night she still had a bad attitude at the reception.

As for the flash comment earlier... there was no less then 30 point and shoots flashing all the time.


----------

